# can you take antibiotics during two week wait.... am panicking



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

First good luck to you all!
Second of all I have been unbelievably stupid!  Got horrendous chest infection when down regging as have done every time do ICSI...weird!  and did not finish my antibiotics as felt better and was worried they would have negative effect despite being told otherwise.  

Had ET yesterday and now an feel my chest tightening and keep coughing.  I know i am an idiot and my husband mad at me but wondering if ok to take certain antibiotics before it gets worse?  Plan to stay in bed today and down hots drinks and pray i feel better otherwise.

Why am i such a prat?

love to all 

Rarah


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

some antibiotics are fine to take if you are pregnant so the same would apply with 2ww as you are PUPO- but i would speak to your GP or local pharmacist and they will be able to advise you wich are ok.

Do you have immune issues if your body flares up whenever you cycle?

Paracetamol is ok to take if you have pain etc

Wishing you luck with your 2ww

Lx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Rarah

Congrats on your PUPO status

Once in the 2ww my clinic told me to treat my body as in pg status, therefore medications should be avoided if not thought to be safe during pregnancy, could you see your gp and ask for advice or contact your clinic, there are some anti biotics safe but i personally would take advice of either gp or clinic before taking them

Hope you feel better soon

Em


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

cheers guys for responding so quickly! I think I am going to take some paracetamol and do bed rest to see if it eases and make an appointment at docs just in case.  I feel so silly for not sticking with pills.

Perhaps have immune issues as was really ill same symptoms when dr last time.  My soc said was cos was overdoing it as carrid on working during down regging?  Who knows?  how much longer do you have to wait guys?  I feel quite positie this time despite everything and am not sure if that is good or not....you want to be positive but not get hopes up.  

Cheers a million

I think I will be surfing FF alot today.


----------



## chkymoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Rarah.

  I too was in this situation,, I had my ET on the first and the day after  I developed a nasty little urine infection and wanted just to leave it rather than take anything for it,,,  my doc said it's better to take the pills and clear it up that it get worse and cause more problems.. I also stopped taking them after 3 days as it cleared up,, just hoping it does not come back... good luck


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Rarah - I had a terrible chest infection for the first 6 weeks of my pregnancy.  I had two lots of antibiotics (from my GP that were safe for pregnancy) and it still didn't clear my cough.  In the end I got a salt pipe (google it - I was sceptical but it worked so quickly) and it cleared my chest!  I am still pregnant and everything was fine at my 12 week scan   

Good luck
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## balloopolo (Apr 4, 2011)

i have chest infection too! not good for me as last time i was pregnant and got chest infection i ended up in hospital with pneumonia!! all was good tho baby and me were both fine and he is now nearly 10 years old. got docs today as i am in my 2WW and i too am not sure if i can take antibiotics. hope you feel better soon tho


----------

